# Summer League Thread



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/10summerleague.html

Interesting. Gerald Green on the roster but no sign of Javaris Crittenton.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Roster announced*

DJ Strawberry is the son of Darryl Strawberry.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Summer League Roster announced*

I am a little disappointed that Javaris isn't going to be on the team.

I am looking forward to seeing how our draft picks perform though.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Roster announced*

Also, this from the LA times.



> This Just In from HoopsWorld:
> Eric Pincus - 07/02/2010 4:28pmEST-
> Free agent Javaris Crittenton was not named to the Los Angeles Lakers summer league roster as many expected. HOOPSWORLD spoke with his agent Mark Bartelstein who indicated at this time Javaris isn't lined up to play summer league ball with any of the 30 teams.
> 
> ...


http://lakersblog.latimes.com/laker...oesnt-forsee-any-other-major-offseason-c.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Summer League Roster announced*

DJ Strawberry/Gerald Green/Devin Ebanks/Derrick Caracter/Rob Kurz is a pretty darn good summer league team. Are the Lakers going after every title they can?


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Roster announced*

I was wondering just the other day what happened to Green. Now I know. 

Agreed, am deft looking fwd to seeing how our picks perform. To be honest, I dont hold out high hopes for Caracter. I would rather sale him on and keep Powell or DJ or both.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

All Times listed are local Las Vegas time (PT)
* Indicates live on NBA TV

Friday July 9
5 PM -- Detroit vs. LA Lakers*

Saturday July 10
3 PM -- LA Lakers vs. Denver*

Monday July 12
1 PM -- LA Lakers vs. New York*

Tuesday July 13
5:30 PM -- Sacramento vs. LA Lakers

Thursday July 15
1 PM -- LA Lakers vs. San Antonio*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Game is live on NBA-TV for anyone that's interested.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did anybody watch? 

Caracter with 20 points on 9/13 shooting and 8 rebounds.

Ebanks with 19 points on 8/13 shooting.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Basel said:


> Did anybody watch?
> 
> Caracter with 20 points on 9/13 shooting and 8 rebounds.
> 
> Ebanks with 19 points on 8/13 shooting.


I'm not surprised at all by Caracter's performance, this is the guy that owned Greg Oden in high school. I thought Ebanks would bring good defense and pleasantly surprised by his offense.

Everyone should watch Caracter, he's got more low post moves then anyone in this draft and also brings a decent jump shot. Very strong and although not very tall, his strength makes it hard for others to post up on him because he doesn't give any ground.

I still think we should have taken Willie Warren over Ebanks, but hoping for the best now that we are stuck with him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They blew a late lead and lost the game. Good work.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

2nd quarter: Caracter 7pts (3/4) 6rebs 2ast


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/espn3/#

Watch Caracter tear **** up online


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Ty Lawson tearing apart the Lakers but thats to be expected


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Game just finished.

Quick thoughts:
Ebanks is looking very good. He has what it takes to be a great defender but hasn't shown it yet. Needs to work on positioning and focus defensively. Offensively, a lot better than I thought. He scored 24 I think and did it all within the system. Didn't force any shots, can run the break very well. Surprisingly good touch on his shots.

Caracter is a very smart player, lots of great post moves and good vision as a passer. A little undersized to be a center but hits the board well despite his lack of size. He's like a hybrid of Malik Rose and Big Baby but with a jump shot. Never going to be a star, but a can be a very good role player.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ebanks with 45 in two games? I'll take that


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Derrick Caracter 
Game 1: 20 points 10 rebounds 2 assists 2 blocks 9 for 14 fg 
Game 2: 17 points 12 rebounds (including 5 offensive), 4 assists, 7 - 12 shooting


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice start by our rookies.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Basel said:


> Nice start by our rookies.


You can say that again, they are ranked 1 & 3 on NBA.com rookie ladder

http://www.nba.com/rookieladder/?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love that Caracter completely outplayed Greg Monroe head-to-head yesterday (Monroe was the 10th pick). Hope they keep up the good play the rest of the way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS -- Large bags of ice are taped to Derrick Caracter's shoulders and knees as he sits on a folding chair beneath the bleachers of Cox Pavilion in Las Vegas. The Lakers have just dropped a Summer League game to the Nuggets, but Caracter continues to make the Lakers look smart for nabbing him with the 58th overall pick in last month's draft. After racking up 20 points and 10 rebounds against the Pistons on Friday, Caracter scored 17 points and grabbed 12 rebounds on Saturday. Even though Summer League is largely an exhibition to display individual talents, there's a tacit rule not to take too much pride in personal performance when your team loses. Still, as a late second-rounder who has been carrying baggage, Caracter's strong play has him in good spirits.
> 
> Few have ever doubted Caracter's raw talent as a basketball player, but his two years at Louisville furnished skeptics with plenty of material. After battling conditioning, academic and behavioral issues for two years, Caracter was dismissed from Louisville and ultimately landed at UTEP, where he began to rebuild his reputation as a brute force in the paint and a genial kid who just needed some time to mature.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/17967/day-two-las-vegas-summer-league-roundup


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

They are playing today in two more hours.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I try not to get excited about Summer league stats and performances, but I just cant help myself. These guys are dropping some big numbers. Now they need to win a game or two.

The game today is on ESPN3.com at 1:00. There is a link on the ESPN NBA page.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll be able to watch it at work. Sweet.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dammit! I wish I could watch it on my iPhone.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i want to see gerald greens play, but he is rarly played


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

feels like i am watching an interview. this is stupid,


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Apparently, I dont get ESPN3. This sucks, the feed Im watching is terrible. What I can see only reminds me of how bad summer league is. Its basically a pick up game with a lot of talent.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

you get free ESPN3 if you have Charter Cable Internet


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

The announcer just said "this is what i call a garbage time" in a summer league game


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

ok sacramento kid demarcous cousins looks big


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The first game of the fourth day of the NBA Summer League in Las Vegas is in the books, as the Los Angeles Lakers fell 71-63 to the New York Knicks at Cox Pavilion on Monday.
> 
> The Lakers dropped to 0-3 at the event.
> 
> ...


8 fouls? Ouch.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think he had 9 in the first game. So he is showing improvement


----------

